# Simple Tips



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Let's share some ideas on some of the simple things you do to help make your hunt a little more fun or simple.

I have an android phone and I found a calendar that lists all the sunrise and sunset times. I added this to my existing calendar and now I have the shooting times list right on my phone. The calendar is call Sunrise and sunset for Salt Lake City.

I also put an electronic (pdf) copy of the proclamation on my phone as well.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Stay in school and don't do drugs
don't pee into the wind
don't fart in your waders, hot air can only go up
:grin:
sorry, to be honest I haven't done enough waterfowl hunting to have any of my own legit tips that i can think of, but looking forward to reading all of you guys'. Hope its a kick butt season!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great post Jeff!
Make sure all of your gear is in working order before heading out.
Take food/drink out with you so you don't have to leave early.
Dress appropriately for the conditions.
Have bug spray and sunscreen readily available.
Don't shoot Winchester Xperts -O,-


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Go Sharptail and Hun hunting on opening morning and then make an afternoon hunt. Avoid the stress and aggravation of trying to hunt with way too many folks in the marsh!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

wear a facemask. say no to face paint. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hold still, have one person calling the shots and watching the birds. Shoot experts and hevi shot.Dont be afard to move your decoys around if the birds are not liking what you got. dont be afard to try differnt set up.have fun and in joy the time out there.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I always have chapstick, and IBprophen in my shell belt just in case.. oh, and at least 7 Winchester xperts 1 for each duck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Grow a big bushy beard. It will make you look and feel cool, you wont need to camo your face, chics dig em, and they are back in style.

On a side note, I say we bring back hairy cooters too!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No to the hairy cooters!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> On a side note, I say we bring back hairy cooters too!


Is that what your calling those ugly dogs these days?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't be afraid to walk for awhile or explore.

Stay far away from me, please.

Shoot federal premium.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If all your camo matches, it's a scientific fact that you will kill fewer ducks. 

The type and brand of shell you're shooting makes almost no difference inside of 30 yards.

Breathable waders and good fleece pants will keep you much warmer and dryer than neoprenes.

Mojos-sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. Geese don't like them.

I'd rather have 6 or 8 decoys with some motion from a jerk string or shaker than 2 or 3 dozen that are sitting still.

Calling-less or totally silent is usually better than lots, but not always. A drake whistle can be your best friend.

A good duck dog is worth its weight in gold, maybe more.

Even if you don't shoot a duck all day, you should still have a good time in the marsh. If you're not having fun just because you're not shooting, you should take up another pastime.

Don't skybust. Just don't.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

+1000 Pumpgunner

you hit them all, and just one other... Make sure there are always smiles on faces! ANY day in the marsh is better than work, and even better with GREAT friends!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Wear face paint not face mask:mrgreen:
Make sure you have bug spray!!!!!!!
bring batteries. 
Clean your calls and gun.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

80 yards is out of range!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> 80 yards is out of range!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


depends on what ammo your shooting, and more importantly, what color of socks you're wearing


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

outdoorser said:


> depends on what ammo your shooting, and more importantly, what color of socks you're wearing


Well my lucky pink and green socks don't work at that range. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

On a sunny day, don't set up with your blind facing east in the morning or west in the evening if you can help it. You wont be able to find a shadow to hide in, You wont be able to see well, and the birds will see your happy shining face easier.

Respect the guys around you and maybe they will too.

Ram2h2o quit giving ideas.lol


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> On a side note, I say we bring back hairy cooters too!


WOOKIE APPROVED!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dont forget the butt wipe... 


when the temps start to take a dip towards the freezing mark, pack some extra clothes in the drybox or at the very least in the truck. You never know when you might find a sink hole. 


Emergency only extra gallon of fuel, preservative & octane booster added.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

paint or put a face mask on the youth. because they want to watch the birds.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Always leave your blind pack packed with the essentials: calls, face mask, bug spray, cable zip ties to help brush up your hide, headlamp with a spare battery, and some granola bars. It helps for those spur of the moment invites and not wasting 2o minutes that morning trying to find all your crap.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Use arrows to place full bodied decoys on in deeper water.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep your cell phone in a ZipLoc bag while you aren't using it. I always seem to ruin mine when I go over my waders.

Cheap Decoy Gloves - Black Nitrile Gloves over a pair of dollar store knit gloves.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

1. Use a (painted) food storage bucket instead of a blind bag. They are easy to clean, waterproof, last forever and double as a seat.
2. Neoprene gloves leak almost immediately. Put several pairs of inexpensive warm gloves in ziplock bags and cycle through them as they get wet. Black rubber gloves from Home Depot can be used for picking up decoys.
3. A 12 gauge shotgun shell inside the finger of a leaking neoprene glove (see #2) makes a great makeshift drain plug for your boat. You'll want to know this some day.
4. Don't spend so much on shotgun shells and 3 1/2" shells are a complete waste of money and pain tolerance for duck hunting - and likely goose hunting.
5. Carry a multi-piece cleaning rod in your bucket (see #1) so that you are prepared when your cheap shotgun shell (see #4) misfires and leaves a wad stuck in the barrel.
6. Put your cell phone in a ziplock bag. Ditto with your shotgun shells and everything else.
7. The ducks care less about the worn paint on your decoys and the fancy camo pattern on your waders, t-shirt, jacket, gloves, hat, underwear than you do.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Say NO! to black hoodies!!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be wearing face paint with a face mask over it. This is to prevent the video cameras from making a positive ID when I make a huge withdrawal from the bank in order to cover the costs of duck hunting nowdays.
R


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Make and use a gear checklist on all your hunts. It helps so you don't forget anything. Had a guy forget his shotgun one time. 

My blind bag contains:
Small first aid kit.
Rolaids
Asprin
Hunting regs
Gloves waterproof and cotton
Facemask
Choke tool
Shells
Calls
Leatherman tool
Small radio (if football game is on and I'm hunting alone)
Cell phone
Snacks
Camera


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Always put your shotgun in the same case. 12ga. 20ga. 10ga. Etc. ask me why.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Why


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Westernhunter said:


> Always put your shotgun in the same case. 12ga. 20ga. 10ga. Etc. ask me why.


Been there, done that.:shock: I know why.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Why


I had this nice camo case that I liked to use and I got to the marsh and put on the waders loaded up the dekes and grabbed the gun case. Unzipped it and..... 10ga. Shotgun! I had no 10ga. Shells. All 12ga. Now I never put a different gun in a case. Each gun has its own.


----------

